# Gnu Snowboards



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, I could probably email them and ask, but figured id post up here and see what people think. I have a few friends that ride Gnu snowboards... some pronounce it "GA-new" and some say "New", personally I think its "new"... what do you guys say?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always heard it pronouced the way it is spelt with the G in other word I say Guhnew.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

well, a gnu is an antelope & is pronouned "nu", but that doesn't mean the snowboard company pronounces it that way. so in short, i have no idea


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

So far its 1-1-1. 1 "New", 1 "GANew", 1 "Ihavenofuckingclue"


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

well, techinically it'd be 1.5-1-.5

because i agreed that the pronunciation of the word is "nu", but that i'm not sure if the company pronounces it the same way.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It's pronounced "guh-new"


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Well... im sticking with NEW. "GaNew" just doesnt sound right


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

REKER said:


> Well... im sticking with NEW. "GaNew" just doesnt sound right


Haha, yeah, even the company refuses to answer that one! First I pronounced it geh-new, but it seemed too weird so for a few years I pronounced it "new" but then everyone was giving me odd stares when, upon being asked what kind of board I rode, replied that I had a "new" board. Especially being an older guy I would get the "oh god, fucking newbie" look, so I had to keep throwing in the model name as well which really made things more muddled like "Oh, I ride a "new" Stupid Cap 164". So now I've just started calling it a geh-new; sure, technically the G is silent but it just clears up so much pointless explanation.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

haha, I can see that. When my sisters boyfriend bought a new board last year, I asked him what kind he got. He said "A Ga-New KFC"... at first I was like "WTF is that?" then I realized and said "ohhh, a Nu". He is one of the main people who thinks its "GaNew"...

So basically, the company wont say which way it is but you agree that its pronounced "new".

ok so the tally goes:

2 - Nu
1 - GaNu
1 - IDontEffingGnow


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've always heard it a "gahnew" and that's dating back to '88 when they first started out. Just like Gary Gnu on the muppet show...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

to me it's always been "gah-new"... since this thread started is the first time I've ever heard anyone call it "new"


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

....and the plot thickens....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

here's how it's pronounced on wikipedia... GNU
althought, this GNU is the operating system but, way can't it be pronounced the same :dunno:


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah, thats "Gnu's Not Unix"
I cant listen to that audio file.. what do they say?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

This debate has been said over and over lol I always thought it was pronounced like the animal myself, but a friend of mine found a source where the owners of Gnu say it's pronounced "Ga-new." With the pronounced G. I was hoping BurtonAvenger would hop in to clear it up but he's a lazy ass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

in an article for whichever magazine. the owners did say it was pronounched with the g.
when u say the word gallon. using that g sound. its g-new

but i bet 10 years from now a debate like this will pop up again...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

midwestrider said:


> in an article for whichever magazine. the owners did say it was pronounched with the g.
> when u say the word gallon. using that g sound. its g-new
> 
> but i bet 10 years from now a debate like this will pop up again...


Yeah, no doubt! It's almost as if it was engineered by the manufacturer that way (btw, Gnu/Linux fucking rules! PclinuxOS :cheeky4: )


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

REKER said:


> yeah, thats "Gnu's Not Unix"
> I cant listen to that audio file.. what do they say?


it's kind of a retro sounding digital computer and it sounds to me like it's pronouncing it "gahnew"


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Before reading this thread I had never head anyone call it "new." I've only heard "guh-new"


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've always heard it pronounced GuhNu


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

It's pronounced guh-new. If I had a penny every time I've seen this in a forum, I'd be a millionaire  ......had a GNU Rider's Choice MTX last year ( killer board ! )


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah... they need to work on getting the word out. My fear saying it incorrectly made me not even consider one of their boards. I didn't want to walk into a shop and feel dumber and greener than I already do.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

JolieAmie said:


> Yeah... they need to work on getting the word out. My fear saying it incorrectly made me not even consider one of their boards. I didn't want to walk into a shop and feel dumber and greener than I already do.



Oh, that sucks! If I could legally marry one of their boards I would...wait a minute...this is Canada....hmmmmmmm....


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

So the "G" is not silent. Pshhh.... I think you guys need to pick up an engrish book.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

REKER said:


> So the "G" is not silent. Pshhh.... I think you guys need to pick up an engrish book.


No, the G really is silent, there is no denying that, lol. Merriam-Websters dictionary has the pronounciation as "Pronunciation: 'nü also 'nyü". Hmmm, nyew...... 

But I'll still call it a geh-new just to get rid of those long, cold stares....:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> No, the G really is silent, there is no denying that, lol. Merriam-Websters dictionary has the pronounciation as "Pronunciation: 'nü also 'nyü". Hmmm, nyew......
> 
> But I'll still call it a geh-new just to get rid of those long, cold stares....:laugh:



Yeah I think it is _supposed_ to be silent. I think of the french gn in Montagne or Champagne when I see it, which is the second pronunciation you listed above. Or words like gnome and gnarly. It makes me wonder why the guy named his company Gnu in the first place and if HE was the confused one.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, I think ill stick to saying "new".... For all you GUHNu'ers have fun playing with your KUHnives.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

JolieAmie said:


> Yeah I think it is _supposed_ to be silent. I think of the french gn in Montagne or Champagne when I see it, which is the second pronunciation you listed above. Or words like gnome and gnarly. It makes me wonder why the guy named his company Gnu in the first place and if HE was the confused one.


Lol, I've read a lot of interviews from those guys and they LOVE the confusion over the name. They always answer with a mischievous smile! Awesome examples of silent "G"s there too, BTW!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

REKER said:


> Yeah, I think ill stick to saying "new".... For all you GUHNu'ers have fun playing with your KUHnives.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

no one said the english language was easy to understand... and with so many dialects with diferent phonology is it any wonder why we decide to pronounce it however we feel like... 

Let's face it -- English is a crazy language


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

it is... 




Spanish > English


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Fvcking Gn00b's!


----------



## TheAtlasMan (Jan 8, 2014)

I emailed gnu, and according to them, it's pronounced "Guh-New".


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

REKER said:


> Yeah, I think ill stick to saying "new".... For all you GUHNu'ers have fun playing with your KUHnives.


As katt Williams says::

Knife---nnniiiifffeee

N-I-f-e. Nife. 

::teacher:: no. It's knife.

B!t$$ that spells kahnife. I'm gonna cut you with a kaspoon


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

REKER said:


> Ok, I could probably email them and ask, but figured id post up here and see what people think. I have a few friends that ride Gnu snowboards... some pronounce it "GA-new" and some say "New", personally I think its "new"... what do you guys say?


I just asked the same question on here a couple days ago because I have a GNU board xD I'm 99% sure its guh-new.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

Slaughterhouse said:


> No, the G really is silent, there is no denying that, lol. Merriam-Websters dictionary has the pronounciation as "Pronunciation: 'nü also 'nyü". Hmmm, nyew......
> 
> But I'll still call it a geh-new just to get rid of those long, cold stares....:laugh:


that's how you pronounce the name of the animal


----------

